# Used Jet AFS-1000



## Jbird31 (Jan 24, 2019)

Hey guys. Newbie over here. Started little woodworking hobby in my 2 car garage and need an air filtration system to go along with my shopvac/dust collector. I found a used Jet AFS-1000 w/ remote, no ceiling brackets to hang it up though, for $150. Checked it out and ran it for a little bit and the guy said he bought it from a guy 5 yrs ago. I probably do a small project once a month so is this worth it or am I better off getting like a WEN on amazon that’s also in my price range but lower cfm? Just wanted to get some input because my main concern is the wear and tear on the used machine vs a brand new one. 

Thank you 

- J


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*They are a good unit*

I have one in the wood shop and one in the metal shop. They work great, but the filters may be expensive. I knock the dust out of mine, them blow them clean with an air hose outdoors. You don't sound like you'll be getting them clogged up that much. The prices is about 1/2 of new if I recall. I'd offer $125.00 ..... he's just sittin' on it anyway. :surprise2:
If he has extra filters, that's worth something, so it depends.....


----------

